# NGP Racing Project Car: Dave's Mk5 Rabbit 2.5



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Specs:
*Engine Mods: Custom NGP Cold-air intake, APR 3 inch Stealth Cat-back exhaust, Nitrous Express 75HP wet shot*
*Transmission:* Stock
*Brakes:*Cross-Drilled / Slotted sport rotors, Mintex Red Box Pads, Autotech Stainless Steel brake lines, Motul DOT 5.1 Fluid, 
Suspension Mods:FK Silverline Plus X Fully adjustable coilovers with Koni shocks, Custom built 17x8.5 / 17x10 inch RH wheels, Yokohama Tires, 
*Body Mods:* FK Badgeless Grill, FK Headlight eyebrows, Votex front chin spoiler. Custom Metal NACA duct in hood, badge notch shaved, GTI Rear bumper with smoothed / painted lower trim, rear badge / hatch smoothed /shaved hatch, FK black background Angel eye headlamps, smoked NGP Side markers, FK N-Look Mirrors / adaptor plates
*Interior Mods:*Momo Shift Knob, Steering wheel, Black leather Corbeau CR1 Seats, rear seat removed 
No engine pics...


----------



## Snooze (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: NGP Racing Project Car: Dave's Mk5 Rabbit 2.5 (~kInG~)*

I am erect and listening...


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

look'n good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: NGP Racing Project Car: Dave's Mk5 Rabbit 2.5 (~kInG~)*

Wow


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

love


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NGP Racing Project Car: Dave's Mk5 Rabbit 2.5 (~kInG~)*

Dude, look at that cool NACA duct on the front hood. Sweet. And did you say engine mods include NGP cold air intake? Does that mean we will soon be seeing yet another CAI offering for this motor???? At last we are finally seeing the aftermarket embrace our cars. But dude, it says the car also has a 3" APR cat-back exhaust. With a 3" exhaust on an N/A motor likes ours, wouldnt that sacrifice alot of low end torque? Sorry my mind is wandering. Car looks nice and classy. Oh and that Audi in the background looks like


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: NGP Racing Project Car: Dave's Mk5 Rabbit 2.5 (_V-Dubber_)*

all the info, I got off NGP's website... we'll have to contact them for the details regarding the CAI and exhaust...
Email
Sales / Service / Parts Questions - [email protected]


----------



## rab_iter (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: NGP Racing Project Car: Dave's Mk5 Rabbit 2.5 (~kInG~)*

hows the wet shot,have the kit but dont wana put it on any problems during install.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: NGP Racing Project Car: Dave's Mk5 Rabbit 2.5 (rab_iter)*

Hey, glad you guys are digging Dave's new Rabbit project! We're working on some heavy-duty engine upgrades on that at the moment, so stay tuned for some pretty cool changes in the future. As far as we're concerned, the 2.5 is a great motor, really a lot of fun, and quite peppy. i don't know that we'll be jigging up and selling those intakes to the public, as it was just a temporary part and we had the piping there to do it up before Waterfest this year, but perhaps Dave could be persueded. Hehehe








As for the Nitrous, we were pushing it pretty good with that...let's just say that it didn't have any trouble keeping up with a full bolt-on 2.0t GTI (APR Stage 2 chip, full exhuast, intake, intercooler)








The only thing I would say with nitrous is to make sure you dyno the car and test air fuel before running it hard (like any time you use nitrous) and to keep the shot small, probably a 50-shot would be best for a daily driver...you don't want to burn anything up, trust me on that one.







I would recommend a pretty low air/fuel mixture, around 11.5:1 or so "on the spray" to be safe, and probably 1-step colder plugs. 
I'll post some developments to this thread as they come along


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: NGP Racing Project Car: Dave's Mk5 Rabbit 2.5 ([email protected])*

Thanks for the info Nate!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
keep us posted!!


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: NGP Racing Project Car: Dave's Mk5 Rabbit 2.5 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We're working on some heavy-duty engine upgrades on that at the moment, so stay tuned for some pretty cool changes in the future. 

cams?


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: NGP Racing Project Car: Dave's Mk5 Rabbit 2.5 (dumbassmozart)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: NGP Racing Project Car: Dave's Mk5 Rabbit 2.5 (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_
cams?

wellllllllll not quite, a little more than that







As it sits now, you'll notice that's it's pretty much 100% torn down, and a piston is missing...perhaps to be sent out and measured, so that a fully forged set can be made, and from there, you can use your imaginations.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: NGP Racing Project Car: Dave's Mk5 Rabbit 2.5 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
wellllllllll not quite, a little more than that







As it sits now, you'll notice that's it's pretty much 100% torn down, and a piston is missing...perhaps to be sent out and measured, so that a fully forged set can be made, *and from there, you can use your imaginations.*










hmmmm.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

well I'm going to be obsessed with this thread on an unhealthy level from now on. Nice headlights too if I may say so...


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: NGP Racing Project Car: Dave's Mk5 Rabbit 2.5 (~kInG~)*

I would like to know the tire sizes. Please!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: NGP Racing Project Car: Dave's Mk5 Rabbit 2.5 (Mehr_PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mehr_PSI* »_I would like to know the tire sizes. Please!!!

I might also so the same to you!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: NGP Racing Project Car: Dave's Mk5 Rabbit 2.5 (Mehr_PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mehr_PSI* »_I would like to know the tire sizes. Please!!!

Since you asked so nicely







215/40 and 235/40 R17's, front and rear respectively. We ended up spec'ing out the wheels custom with RH. Bascially they sent us a bunch of parts and we played around with them to get the right combo of look, offset, fit and brake clearance.


----------



## Sucka612 (Jan 23, 2007)

I dont like the badgeless grill but that car pulls it off nicely! Looks mean


----------



## o6platg2pernt5 (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow seing the 2.5 broken down like that for the first time, I just realized how big the engine actually is. the last time I saw a 2.5 engine broken down was an old gm 2.5 4cyl, and their both 150-154 cubic inches. Hell the pistons in a 2.5 4cyl are giant, so I thought the 2.5 5cyl would have small piston because those piston are taking up the same space as a 4cyl. But I'll be damned, I think I may start modding this engine after all.


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: NGP Racing Project Car: Dave's Mk5 Rabbit 2.5 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Since you asked so nicely







215/40 and 235/40 R17's, front and rear respectively. We ended up spec'ing out the wheels custom with RH. Bascially they sent us a bunch of parts and we played around with them to get the right combo of look, offset, fit and brake clearance. 

Well it looks great and i would love to pull a similar look for my GLI. 
Thank You.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: [email protected]*

For those of us who want to run all-motor (no power adders), forged pistons would be great but what compression ratio would you be using? And don't say lower to play to the guys who want to add turbos to this motor. Hopefully it will be slightly higher compression but not too high or else the exhaust will sound buzzy and then there's durability issues. But may I also suggest high-flow intake manifold and/or cylinder head, cams, and shaved & reinforced valves. We can only hope, right?


----------



## UGRabbit (Jan 1, 2007)

hell yeah, beautiful car. rabbit FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

will there be any fender pulling?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (o6platg2pernt5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *o6platg2pernt5* »_Wow seing the 2.5 broken down like that for the first time, I just realized how big the engine actually is. the last time I saw a 2.5 engine broken down was an old gm 2.5 4cyl, and their both 150-154 cubic inches. Hell the pistons in a 2.5 4cyl are giant, so I thought the 2.5 5cyl would have small piston because those piston are taking up the same space as a 4cyl. But I'll be damned, I think I may start modding this engine after all.

Yeah, it looks a lot like the old Audi 5-cyl 20v motors as well, and those were a fantastic motor to say the least


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: [email protected] (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_For those of us who want to run all-motor (no power adders), forged pistons would be great but what compression ratio would you be using? And don't say lower to play to the guys who want to add turbos to this motor. Hopefully it will be slightly higher compression but not too high or else the exhaust will sound buzzy and then there's durability issues. But may I also suggest high-flow intake manifold and/or cylinder head, cams, and shaved & reinforced valves. We can only hope, right?

Well, I can't really say that we will be going that route at this point, to be completely honest. Turbo systems are are easiest / cheapest way to add significant power to the motor...not to say that NA isn't fun as is, nor is it a bad idea but most people will be wanting to go turbo, or similar, with regards to power per dollar spent.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: NGP Racing Project Car: Dave's Mk5 Rabbit 2.5 (Mehr_PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mehr_PSI* »_
Well it looks great and i would love to pull a similar look for my GLI. 
Thank You.









Sure thing!

_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_will there be any fender pulling?

I can't say that there will be at this time, as the wheels and tires are fitting pretty well now. Who knows though, it could change...


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

hey, just noticed the little NACA styled hood scoop...kinda like it, ice lil touch. Best of luck on your motor experimentation, just get that thing all put back together and running 12's.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (flynavyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flynavyj* »_hey, just noticed the little NACA styled hood scoop...kinda like it, ice lil touch. Best of luck on your motor experimentation, just get that thing all put back together and running 12's. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Dave's big into thoss NACA ducts....he built this Rabbit as a nod to his old Mk4..it does have a similar Vibe....


----------



## 2focusd (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh man, the front end on this Rabbit just sold me on what I why I prefer the Rabbit front end to the GTi, I think







Any idea what that grille and lip would set me back painted Candy White?
-Brian


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (2focusd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2focusd* »_Oh man, the front end on this Rabbit just sold me on what I why I prefer the Rabbit front end to the GTi, I think







Any idea what that grille and lip would set me back painted Candy White?
-Brian

Well, the front spoiler lists for about $350, and the grill sells for about $89, but we don't offer either pre-painted. The grill we should have in stock, the lip would be a day or two out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2focusd (Sep 2, 2007)

Well I don't have the car yet so this wouldn't be an immediate purchase anyway







:lol: I see that you guys are in Maryland which isn't all that far from me. Would you happen to do install work for a VW n00b if I decide certain tasks are too much for me to handle in my driveway?
-Brian


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (2focusd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2focusd* »_Well I don't have the car yet so this wouldn't be an immediate purchase anyway







:lol: I see that you guys are in Maryland which isn't all that far from me. Would you happen to do install work for a VW n00b if I decide certain tasks are too much for me to handle in my driveway?
-Brian

Oh yeah, no doubt...we can handle pretty much any install, service work, etc. We just don't do paint in house. (there is a shop next door, but we don't usually get things painted and then ship them, but you could always buy it from us and then go next door for paint) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## 2focusd (Sep 2, 2007)

No lie NGP is becoming one of my two favorite VW tuning shops at the moment because of such good customer service, but I don't know where in Maryland Aberdeen is. Maybe I can get totally lucky and it'll be even closer than Baltimore or something is to me








-Brian


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (2focusd)*

pending on what part of PA your in, ngp would be alot closer then Baltimore


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

Yeah, we're about 35 mins north / northeast of Baltimore http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Block Meet Pistons,
Pistons Meet Block


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I really wanna know what you have in store for us. A lot.


----------



## 2focusd (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm about 45 minutes south of Pittsburgh and about 15 minutes north of Morgantown.
-Brian


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

hmmmm, built internals.... the possibility makes me wet my pants


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (2focusd)*

NACA ducts as air inlets dont work. Plus the fact that its in the low pressure zone of the hood. 
Other than that, the car looks nice though.


----------



## Evildcustoms (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: NGP Racing Project Car: Dave's Mk5 Rabbit 2.5 ([email protected])*

how hard is it to remove the front bumper? are there any hidden screws or anything that i should know about?


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: NGP Racing Project Car: Dave's Mk5 Rabbit 2.5 (Evildcustoms)*

there are something like 15 screws across the bumper and in the wheel wells. there are 2 large clip things behind the bumper also. take it slow and I think you'll find it all.


----------



## Evildcustoms (Jul 14, 2007)

so about how long of a job is this? i got some HID foglights with projectors so i don;t blind anyone i am going to install behind that center grill. i have all necessary tools.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Evildcustoms)*

well if those are HID's, I don't think the Rabbit's control module is capable of handling that much power. you have to do a fair bit of part swapping before the car can handle those lights. I may be completely wrong but I don't think the stock control module is even sufficient for regular fog lights. I suggest that you PM "the ronin" he's done a lot with lighting.

sorry to NGP I don't mean to take this thread off topic


_Modified by dumbassmozart at 4:14 PM 9-8-2007_


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

I'm pleased with what's going on in here.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_NACA ducts as air inlets dont work. Plus the fact that its in the low pressure zone of the hood. 
Other than that, the car looks nice though.

are you talking about with relation to intake air? i do know they work well as inlets , as i have some supplying air to air-conditioners on my jet, along with cooling the battery/electronics compartment, and if they didn't work....i don't think we'd have em. 
kudos to the low pressure, but i doubt this thing is really going fast enough for that to make a difference, heck, we don't want to get toooo low of pressure on a car anyway, or else it flies away.







and that'd be bad


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Evildcustoms)*

***


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Evildcustoms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Evildcustoms* »_so about how long of a job is this? i got some HID foglights with projectors so i don;t blind anyone i am going to install behind that center grill. i have all necessary tools.

i have Hella Micro De Xenon HID Foglights, and they are blinding everybody, since fog lights don't have a light cut-off limited 
they are cool though
Yev


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (flynavyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flynavyj* »_
are you talking about with relation to intake air? i do know they work well as inlets , as i have some supplying air to air-conditioners on my jet, along with cooling the battery/electronics compartment, and if they didn't work....i don't think we'd have em. 
kudos to the low pressure, but i doubt this thing is really going fast enough for that to make a difference, heck, we don't want to get toooo low of pressure on a car anyway, or else it flies away.







and that'd be bad









The high pressure zones on cars are right about 1 foot up the hood and about 6 inches before the windshield. Anything in between is considered a low pressure zone. This goes for any speed...with high speed (obviously) being more pronounced. The optimal position for that NACA duct on the hood would be turned around and used as a heat extractor. Im sure you might get some cool air feeding the intake with the duct faced like that, in that position of the hood, but certainly not like you describe on your jet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
The high pressure zones on cars are right about 1 foot up the hood and about 6 inches before the windshield. Anything in between is considered a low pressure zone. This goes for any speed...with high speed (obviously) being more pronounced. The optimal position for that NACA duct on the hood would be turned around and used as a heat extractor. Im sure you might get some cool air feeding the intake with the duct faced like that, in that position of the hood, but certainly not like you describe on your jet. 

yeah, dave basically did it for looks..he tends to build those into all his car's hoods. hehehe. Not sure why he didn't turn it around like on the old Mk4 car, but hard to say.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

i'll agree w/ that...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (2focusd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2focusd* »_I'm about 45 minutes south of Pittsburgh and about 15 minutes north of Morgantown.
-Brian

Yeah, we would be another 30 mins or so from where you would turn to go to baltimore. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

positive air pressure


----------



## AdamVC (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: NGP Racing Project Car: Dave's Mk5 Rabbit 2.5 (~kInG~)*

You mentioned that the tranny is stock. Do you think it will be able to handle the additional power you'll be putting down? Based on the multiple issues that have already arisen, that's the one weak point that I worry about!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: NGP Racing Project Car: Dave's Mk5 Rabbit 2.5 (AdamVC)*

Rods are here, plus closer piston shots...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: NGP Racing Project Car: Dave's Mk5 Rabbit 2.5 (AdamVC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AdamVC* »_You mentioned that the tranny is stock. Do you think it will be able to handle the additional power you'll be putting down? Based on the multiple issues that have already arisen, that's the one weak point that I worry about!

So far yeah, it's stock. I'm not sure what he exact plan is with that...I'm sure dave has considered variious options, but he may also want to see where it breaks for us. hehehe....he can be like that sometimes...i wouldn't doubt that it's a weak link...always is on VW's.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: NGP Racing Project Car: Dave's Mk5 Rabbit 2.5 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Rods are here, plus closer piston shots...

























very pretty!!


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

just orgasmed. more plz. but it seems the old rods look a tad bit more sturdy... im guessing the new pistons and rods are forged?


_Modified by sl33pyb at 8:27 PM 9-12-2007_


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

how did you trash that piston?


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: NGP Racing Project Car: Dave's Mk5 Rabbit 2.5 (AdamVC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AdamVC* »_You mentioned that the tranny is stock. Do you think it will be able to handle the additional power you'll be putting down? Based on the multiple issues that have already arisen, that's the one weak point that I worry about!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (p c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p c* »_how did you trash that piston?


Well, let's just put it this way. Dave's record with nitrous is officially 0-2.







Bascially he beat on it to within an inch of its life, on the spray, and ended up bringing the pain. Rather surprisingly it still ran fine once the plug was replaced, and it still had compression, but obviously his penchent for more power (swapping up the jets) and a somewhat morbid facination with where the motor would break got the best of him.
The built bottom end has always been planned, so he figured why not see where it breaks first.







Crazy, I know!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

As an additional taste, here are some pics of the prototype manifold. We've been working hand in hand with C2 motorsports on this, so a big thumbs up to them as always. Check out the official thread for the C2 kit! which will be at our booth, along with our own Rabbit Mk5 Turbo....


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_positive air pressure









thought so


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_







thought so








Well you know....it's the easiest way to make big power eh?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i was waiting for that post...knew it was coming.....
heard a few hint awhile back...


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_As an additional taste, here are some pics of the prototype manifold. We've been working hand in hand with C2 motorsports on this, so a big thumbs up to them as always. Check out the official thread for the C2 kit! which will be at our booth, along with our own Rabbit Mk5 Turbo....










































more prettier!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

Okay, so I've been allow to add a little bit more info on our kit...
The prototype kit we are building will use a EuroJet-supplied Intercooler, and we will be going with a trick side-mount install to keep the kit fairly stealth. 
We will have a selection of Eurojet Racing intercoolers on special at H2O International coming up in just a few weeks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

More info!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (esp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esp* »_More info!!!

I'll post it as it comes...as of right now the kit is still going together, and we should have the tuning finished by H2O...so we'll see!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: NGP Racing Project Car: Dave's Mk5 Rabbit 2.5 (Snooze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snooze* »_I am erect and listening...


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

between this and the other turbo thread i subscribed to, my inbox just exploded


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

heheh, try keeeping up with all of them at once!


----------



## DTRguy (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice manifold for a "prototype" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (DTRguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DTRguy* »_Nice manifold for a "prototype" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks! C2 has done a very nice job on all the preliminary stuff, and we're rushing to get this done for H2O. If it wasn't the last minute it wouldn't be a proper show right?


----------



## DTRguy (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yes they have


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (DTRguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DTRguy* »_Yes they have


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (DTRguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DTRguy* »_Nice manifold for a "prototype" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This is what happens when you have the 'right' people on your team.....

C2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
This is what happens when you have the 'right' people on your team.....

C2

But Chris, I'm not on your team


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
But Chris, I'm not on your team
















Capt. Nate & his band of misfits........


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Capt. Nate & his band of misfits........

As long as I'm the Captain dude.


----------



## papodotcom (May 3, 2007)

i was wondering how long did the car last you on the 75 shot? or did you run it on 100+?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (papodotcom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papodotcom* »_i was wondering how long did the car last you on the 75 shot? or did you run it on 100+? 

Well, hard to say exactly....not that long on the 75 since it wasn't dyno'd or tuned and the car had the heck driven out of it... We obviously needed more fuel in there than we were getting. Proper air fuel and possibly some colder plugs would have been helpful, and would have reduced the chances of the failure we saw by a good bit. Due to piston design, there is not a huge margin of error on these motors, so better safe than sorry when it comes to something as potentially volatile as nitrous.


----------



## papodotcom (May 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so lets say i get an 08 rabbit on a 50 shot tuned and dynoed. i run a gti fuel pump and diff plugs (intake exhuast and chip as well) would it hold longer than what yours did?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (papodotcom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papodotcom* »_so lets say i get an 08 rabbit on a 50 shot tuned and dynoed. i run a gti fuel pump and diff plugs (intake exhuast and chip as well) would it hold longer than what yours did?

I don't know that I would run the chip with nitrous, as the advanced timing could give you trouble, but everything else should be pretty solid. (intake / exhaust and a tuned 50 wet-shot)


----------



## papodotcom (May 3, 2007)

so your car was runing intake exhuast and tuned 75 shot. you say do not go chip if i was to go nitrus. what do you think about custom headers¿ you think they would increase the preformance of the car?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (papodotcom)*

Im in love with this car! Sick as hell on the strip. I wanna see the dyno now to prove the seriousness


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*



















_Modified by ~kInG~ at 3:04 AM 10-1-2007_


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

I saw this car at H20 and it looked and sounded sick. I loved the exhaust. the turbo kit was great. they made the kit look factory. And the white rabbit had 220hp and 235 ft.lb. torque to the wheels with stock exhaust. they all were great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

great job C2 motorsports


----------



## BoUnCyRaBbIt (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

what front lip is that? nice car...


----------



## UGRabbit (Jan 1, 2007)

how much power does this rabbit make?? i heard it was alot more than 220whp..


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (UGRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UGRabbit* »_how much power does this rabbit make?? i heard it was alot more than 220whp..

x2


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Mehr_PSI)*

I was told the white c2 rabbit was making liek 220whp and the black on in this thread they were hoping for 320whp


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

i had a reat honor to have chris from C2 take me for a ride in the white rabbit 2.5L turbo saturday night and then even a BIIGER honor-he let me drive it.....wow!!!!
100% honest----one of the smoothest, nicest driving turbo setups i've EVER been in...no ic or exhaust and still moved great!! fast,fun,smooth and very surprising!!!
as a shop owner...i would recommend this and ANY C2 setup and software to anyone...nothing but the best!!!
thanks a lot chris, good times







-josh

oh and i couldn't imagine daves rabbit!! more power -crazy..plus itlooked great!!
2 of the best guys and companies out there!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







to both guys!!


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Any video's from H2O of the car on the strip


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (BoUnCyRaBbIt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoUnCyRaBbIt* »_what front lip is that? nice car...

Dave's rabbit now has an ABt Sportsline from lip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Officially speaking, the car feels great as is. We got everything back together and running on Wednesday before the show, and Dave managed to put 50 miles on the fresh engine and clutch before Jeff began tuning on Thursday. 
While Ron worked on the injector swap and a vent-valve fix to elliminate pressurizing the crank case when on high boost in Dave's car, Jeff and I took the C2 Rabbit to fill up on 93 before dynoing. The white rabbit, as Josh from NLS said, drives very smoothly, with no drama at all. Just smooth, easy power, consistent performance and no issues. Idles great, part throttle is solid, and it's quite refined. When we strapped it down and spun on the rollers we never had a problem, no re-tuning or anything. It was just as it arrived. Officially it was 220whp and 237wtq. I'm not going to lie, it was surprising. i was expecting more than 200whp based on how it felt, but 220whp on pump fuel with no IC?








Once an initial tune for the larger injectors was loaded onto the black rabbit's ECU, Jeff and Ron went out for street tuning. They got as far as few full throttle runs before the clutch begain giving us problems. Part of this is that it wasn't fully broken in, but the other aspect is the car seems to really be responding to boost with the C2 tune. Meaning it is making more than what the clutch can deal with when used in anger... Stage 3+ clutch here we come...








Once we got to H20 and the car had a few more miles on it, we cracked into the throttle to see what we could manage but unfortunately the clutch still wasn't having it. It was better, but still not happy. On top of that, a turbo / wastegate problem meant that the system was overboosting by a good bit...we knew we were safe to run at least 14lbs or so, but we saw spikes of over 25lbs at times. We were monitoring A/F and didn't see the system lean out so we know nothing was hurt, but we had to get out of throttle almost immediately to keep it safe. 
As for how it feels? The closest thing I can think of is a well tuned VR6 Turbo. Judging from other high power FWD cars I've driven it's easily a solid 300whp+, and that's without a final tune! As for sound? Sort of an Audi Sport quattro from the 80's mixed with VR6. Pure sex... We cut the center resonator out of the APR stealth system to give it a little more edge, but not make it too loud or raspy. 
We are looking forward to getting this ironed out and getting it on the dyno! The 2.5 just got a little serious in terms of performamce.....








Some more pics:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (papodotcom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papodotcom* »_so your car was runing intake exhuast and tuned 75 shot. you say do not go chip if i was to go nitrus. what do you think about custom headers¿ you think they would increase the preformance of the car?

Well....our car was running a not tuned 75 shot "or so" which is what burned up that one piston. Had it been tuned, perhaps we would have been ok...
I'm not sure that a header would help a ton or not...only some dyno tuning with various designs would tell the truth there. Perhaps, but if it's like a VR6, it wouldn't gain much with a header. Sorry I don't have much more for you there.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

thanks for all the info...but something not related to the performance of the car, on the first page of this topic the car has its high-beams on in one of the pics, are those regular bulbs? or which ones?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*

those are a highout put bulb that we carry. I'd need to check the exact price on it, but it's just a regular H7 type bulb.


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_those are a highout put bulb that we carry. I'd need to check the exact price on it, but it's just a regular H7 type bulb. 

ok well i plan on ordering the fk headlights, soo if you can get me more info on that or the different bulbs that you carry id appreciate it


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope you guys know that you are making alot of ppl very happy. We were worried that the 2.5 wasn't getting the tuners attention. Maybe your work will get other tuners on board as well


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

awesome that you guys got it done, and the results are aboslutely sick! 
Now, that thing needs either a new beatle engine cover, or a lambo valve cover on it







.... i love it.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

Any vid's or sound clips of this thing. I'd love t hear this thing. also which ngp does dave work at? Maybe I can see it in person if he works at the fairfax/springfeild one at one of your GTG's...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_
ok well i plan on ordering the fk headlights, soo if you can get me more info on that or the different bulbs that you carry id appreciate it

No problem, we can include the Yellow High output H7's exactly as used on Dave's car, just request them when ordering the lights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Dave works / manages the Aberdeen location, so the car will be there most of the time, but if we have another GTG down at the NOVA store you can bet that it'll make the trek down there. 
I cannot wait to get some nice clips up online, because it sounds soooooo good, and it's gonna make some power...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just as an update, the car is currently apart and should be going back together in the next couple of days, so the turbo overboost problem should be cured and we can get some proper runs thrown down


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Just as an update, the car is currently apart and should be going back together in the next couple of days, so the turbo overboost problem should be cured and we can get some proper runs thrown down










cant wait


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (T-DOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-DOG* »_

cant wait









neither can we


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

the car is back together, working on the break in to get the clutch fully seated before it's dyno'd / driven in anger, but it's getting there........ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the car is back together, working on the break in to get the clutch fully seated before it's dyno'd / driven in anger, but it's getting there........ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

good to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DasBlackHare (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sweet I need to see a video of this.... you guys amaze me T5 rabbit is def wats up !!!


----------



## scir16visalreadytaken (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (DasBlackHare)*

i can't wait for it to finally run correctly. it pulls like hell until the clutch starts to slip. and its also loud as balls, but good balls, i mean... uh... nevermind.


----------



## UGRabbit (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (scir16visalreadytaken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scir16visalreadytaken* »_i can't wait for it to finally run correctly. it pulls like hell until the clutch starts to slip. and its also loud as balls, but good balls, i mean... uh... nevermind.

hahaha. i can't wait for this either.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the car is back together, working on the break in to get the clutch fully seated before it's dyno'd / *driven in anger*, but it's getting there........ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 







quote of the month haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (scir16visalreadytaken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scir16visalreadytaken* »_i can't wait for it to finally run correctly. it pulls like hell until the clutch starts to slip. and its also loud as balls, but good balls, i mean... uh... nevermind.

haha.


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (scir16visalreadytaken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scir16visalreadytaken* »_i can't wait for it to finally run correctly. it pulls like hell until the clutch starts to slip. and its also loud as balls, but _*good balls*_ , i mean... uh... nevermind.

hmm, it's all starting to make sense...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (AMI-Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AMI-Motorsports* »_
hmm, it's all starting to make sense...

















Yeah he tries to say it's ironic, but I'm not so sure...


----------



## VRsickX (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Theres some pics from h20 and PA that make that pic look wilt chamberlain hetero...hahaha thats all im gonna say about that










_Modified by VRsickX at 10:10 AM 10-26-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (VRsickX)*

she's been running good but the clutch was still a problem so we went ahead and replaced it...should be back together shortly. Probably not until next week with SEMA crazyness going on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

still waiting on the clutch....just a quick update!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The clutch is in and is currently being gently broken in..should be on the dyno soon!


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

YAY Bump! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

sorry if this was mentioned (dont feel like reading 4 pages) what clutch are you guys using?


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

When a video or something coming/ I want to see it in action! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_sorry if this was mentioned (dont feel like reading 4 pages) what clutch are you guys using?

We were using a Spec stage 2, but after killing it before we had it broken in. (the disc was completely glazed, but trying to tune the car with 50 miles on the clutch never even gave it a chance). We've gone up to a higher level version now, anticipating more power than we had when we selected the stage 2 in the first place. I'll update it as soon as I get the info from Dave. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

was/is there noticable clutch chatter ? with the spec clutch?


----------



## wickett. (Jul 8, 2003)

cant wait for updates, whats up with the stage 1 kit? any info on when it will be available for customers? also will the final version be without inter cooler? a clue on price?


----------



## scir16visalreadytaken (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (wickett.)*

it's loud


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

what is?


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## scir16visalreadytaken (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_what is?

the car


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (wickett.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wickett.* »_cant wait for updates, whats up with the stage 1 kit? any info on when it will be available for customers? also will the final version be without inter cooler? a clue on price?

stg1 is still in the works but is looking like it will be out in jan. 2008..price...not sure on yet...and yes stg1 is NON intercooled
i drove the stg1 at h2o...UNREAL!! i loved it and i would buy a rabbit and do this WAY before buying a gti2.0fsi. be patient and yopu will be happy for sure


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

if you get the stage 1 kit, can you add an intercooler without going up in stages?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (rabbit07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbit07* »_if you get the stage 1 kit, can you add an intercooler without going up in stages?

No info on that as of yet, but as we find out we will let everyone know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_ was/is there noticable clutch chatter ? with the spec clutch?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_ was/is there noticable clutch chatter ? with the spec clutch?

We've stuck with the spec stage 2 clutch, just going to give this one the proper break in miles rather than the quick-n-dirty style. The engagement is smooth and stock-like, with no clutch chatter (pulsing through the pedal)
We've chosen to use the OEM flywheel as we didn't want too much extraneous noise with a lightweight flywheel, which you will pretty much only get at idle, but Dave didn't want that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dirtyd14 (Oct 25, 2006)

Well i have been trying to fallow both this thread and the C2 turbo (11 page threed) and, am very interested in the stage 1 kit ( by interested i meen i WILL own it by next summer ), but only thing is i dont want to run on a stock exhaust & intake (seeing all the flaws and restrictions), and would like to have it intercooled. No coming from a BMW e30 with a fully built N/A 3.0L m20 stroker motor i fully understand the N/A engine, but do lack a bit in Turbo motor build, so my question is..... Say if one was to buy the stage 1 kit and added a intercooler, exhaust, intake, with a clutch and some motor & tranny mounts, would it still be able to run on stock stock (stage 1) software or would the software have to be upgreaded, also would the stock internals be able to hold any extra power that is over that 220-230Whp laid down by the stage 1 kit, because the nubers from the stage 1 are very nice, but if the car could be put into the the 260-280WHP rang i would be more then happy, and would be right in the power band that i would be happy with for a everyday driver/track car!!!


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (dirtyd14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtyd14* »_Well i have been trying to fallow both this thread and the C2 turbo (11 page threed) and, am very interested in the stage 1 kit ( by interested i meen i WILL own it by next summer ), but only thing is i dont want to run on a stock exhaust & intake (seeing all the flaws and restrictions), and would like to have it intercooled. No coming from a BMW e30 with a fully built N/A 3.0L m20 stroker motor i fully understand the N/A engine, but do lack a bit in Turbo motor build, so my question is..... Say if one was to buy the stage 1 kit and added a intercooler, exhaust, intake, with a clutch and some motor & tranny mounts, would it still be able to run on stock stock (stage 1) software or would the software have to be upgreaded, also would the stock internals be able to hold any extra power that is over that 220-230Whp laid down by the stage 1 kit, because the nubers from the stage 1 are very nice, but if the car could be put into the the 260-280WHP rang i would be more then happy, and would be right in the power band that i would be happy with for a everyday driver/track car!!!

If we could get a 2.5 to put down 260-280 WHP with the stock internals and only a few extras, intake, cooler and exhaust, idk what i'd do to have it on my car.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (dirtyd14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtyd14* »_Say if one was to buy the stage 1 kit and added a intercooler, exhaust, intake, with a clutch and some motor & tranny mounts, would it still be able to run on stock stock (stage 1) software or would the software have to be upgreaded

you cant just go buy a CAI made for the car for this if you want to do what you say. having it intercooled re-routes the air, so a nice open air filter could be installed at this point anyway.
exhaust, clutch, motormounts, etc. should not effect running the stage 1 software. C2 can answer better than anyone else if adding an intercooler will require any modification to the software, but from past experience, no. you will be fine with the stage 1 kit with exhaust and intercooler.


----------



## dirtyd14 (Oct 25, 2006)

sound good to me, but just for safty sake i will wait till someone from c2, or ngp can answer, I sort of like to hear it from the Horse's mouth so to say!


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (dirtyd14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtyd14* »_sound good to me, but just for safty sake i will wait till someone from c2, or ngp can answer, I sort of like to hear it from the Horse's mouth so to say!









i would wait for them too. thats just from past experience.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (travis3265)*

Well, I would generally say that further testing would need to be done. It could possibly work without any programming changes (intercooler and free flow exhaust) but I would wait for C2 to get their Stage 2 up and running with some proper testing for the best results. The changes needed may be small, but it's not the sort of thing you want to play around with "just in case"


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Any word on any dyno numbers on this car?


----------



## dirtyd14 (Oct 25, 2006)

Thank you nate for the info..... I will sit tight and wait, for jan 08 as when C2 plans to release there stage 1. I will then try to get more info on this once the perduction kit is avalable. Also how is the spec clutch running on the car now..... I had a Spec stage 2+ on my bmw e30 with the stroked 3.0L m20 engine, i had some chatter, but not to bad of a clutch for what i was useing it for, daily driver weekend track car. I meen it wasent putting out nearly as much power as the 2.5 "stage 3" rabbit but anofe to hold its own on the track!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_Any word on any dyno numbers on this car?

Nothing yet...Dave's been lazy about putting miles on the clutch to get it broken in....








It's getting there though


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (dirtyd14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtyd14* »_Thank you nate for the info..... I will sit tight and wait, for jan 08 as when C2 plans to release there stage 1. I will then try to get more info on this once the perduction kit is avalable. Also how is the spec clutch running on the car now..... I had a Spec stage 2+ on my bmw e30 with the stroked 3.0L m20 engine, i had some chatter, but not to bad of a clutch for what i was useing it for, daily driver weekend track car. I meen it wasent putting out nearly as much power as the 2.5 "stage 3" rabbit but anofe to hold its own on the track! 

The regular stage 2 is pretty smooth. No real issues with chatter or sharp / pulsing engagement http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostfedBreed (Dec 16, 2007)

nvm, found it










_Modified by BoostfedBreed at 9:36 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## BoostfedBreed (Dec 16, 2007)

Anybody know?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (BoostfedBreed)*

I actually have a question about the trunk on this car. I saw it at h2o and saw that the badge was shaved on the trunk but i wanted to know how you guys set it up so you can pop and open the trunk now that the latch was removed.


----------



## BoostfedBreed (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_I actually have a question about the trunk on this car. I saw it at h2o and saw that the badge was shaved on the trunk but i wanted to know how you guys set it up so you can pop and open the trunk now that the latch was removed. 

Trunk popper? 
http://www.a1electric.com/catalog/cat_trunk.htm


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (BoostfedBreed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostfedBreed* »_
Trunk popper? 
http://www.a1electric.com/catalog/cat_trunk.htm


Yup, we've got an aftermarket trunk popper in there, which has a button under the dash. It's still a pain to try and get it open to say the least....


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks. I know the trunk latch from jettas is a popping latch so im trying to see if i can swap them out and get it to work with my remote and button in the door


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

hey nate why didnt you guys put the trunk popper in the same place on the drivers door?


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

New after Christmas info?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_hey nate why didnt you guys put the trunk popper in the same place on the drivers door?

Not sure to be honest. I would imagine it initially had to do with the rush they were in to get it all finished up for H20..it may eventually be updated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SCHALTHEBELKNAUF (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

any new updates with the car?


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (SCHALTHEBELKNAUF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SCHALTHEBELKNAUF* »_any new updates with the car?

x2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (SCHALTHEBELKNAUF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SCHALTHEBELKNAUF* »_any new updates with the car?

We've been working with C2 on developing the new exhaust manifold and switching over to the external Tial Wastegate, as the overboosting problem was pretty much unavoidable with the internal wastgate, due to the flow we were getting with the downpipe and plumbing we designed. Even disconnected we were getting spikes up to 18lbs before letting off the throttle....








On a positive note, the clutch is broken in, and the new external wastegate set up should be going on in the next week or so.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

nice, I can't wait to see a dyno and/or video.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

sounds good.


----------



## Ol_Dubber (Jun 8, 2006)

It's so good to see this project. When VW first announced this motor, all I could think of was Dahlback. But of course, I got flamed to hell and back for that comment. Best of luck to you with the project, and nice car Dave.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (Ol_Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ol_Dubber* »_It's so good to see this project. When VW first announced this motor, all I could think of was Dahlback. But of course, I got flamed to hell and back for that comment. Best of luck to you with the project, and nice car Dave. 

The best thing (other than the performance) is that with the 3" downpipe, cat and exhaust, it SOUNDS pretty dang close to a proper Audi Quattro too...seriously. That was one of the first things I thought of with this project too... "Hmmm..I wonder if this will sound like any of the old Group B cars...??" It's better than a VR6 turbo IMO.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

We'd all love to hear a sound clip


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_We'd all love to hear a sound clip 

x47389539865723524893526796382658928


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_
x47389539865723524893526796382658928

x2 which is 94,779,079,731,447,049,787,053,592,765,316


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_
x2 which is 94,779,079,731,447,049,787,053,592,765,316










hahaha, I'll see what I can do. Since I'm not at that location I don't have much chance to get it done myself...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: NGP Racing Project Car: Dave's Mk5 Rabbit 2.5 (~kInG~)*

New downpipe design for the external wastegate... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Beautiful!


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

Where's that sound clip?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_Where's that sound clip?

















I know I know....me not being at the shop where this car is doesn't help things like that get expedited.


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_Where's that sound clip?









x2 I need to hear this


----------



## jbdnavy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (1_BADHARE)*

I absolutely love the rim and tire set up you have going on, it gives the car a really wide mean looking stance. If I buy the same size/width rims for my car will it look like that? Or is there any extra mods i'll need to make to recreate the same look. thanks


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

They are for sale as well jbdnavy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (jbdnavy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbdnavy* »_I absolutely love the rim and tire set up you have going on, it gives the car a really wide mean looking stance. If I buy the same size/width rims for my car will it look like that? Or is there any extra mods i'll need to make to recreate the same look. thanks

It would be a pretty simple set up to get set up, we can sell that exact combination of parts, no problem, just email me and I'll get it all priced up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

couple more teasers of the redesigned downpipe, etc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

pics are down


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks good Not a big fan of "log-style" turbo manifolds, but I guess with lower boost levels it's not a huge issue. BTW what coating is on the turbo and DP?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (socal07rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *socal07rabbit* »_Looks good Not a big fan of "log-style" turbo manifolds, but I guess with lower boost levels it's not a huge issue. BTW what coating is on the turbo and DP?

It's a Swain tech coat. Bascially a ceramic coat for super high temp applications. helps keep the hot stuff hot and the gases flowing, and keep the heat from radiating out into the engine bay, etc. We've used it on a lot of header / turbo applications in the past. Check it out here at the website. Dave is a big fan of that stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:13 AM 3-13-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

So what's the status on the car.


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

is eurotuner doing a feature on this car? sorry if that's a repost...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (davidraeside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidraeside* »_is eurotuner doing a feature on this car? sorry if that's a repost...

yes they are...actually it should be out now! I know the shop got their copy last week or so.






















The car is / should be finally tuned (with the final tune on the new wastegate set up, etc) now. C2 has been at the shop this week for that, and the customer stage 2 install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dlob32 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yes they are...actually it should be out now! I know the shop got their copy last week or so.






















The car is / should be finally tuned (with the final tune on the new wastegate set up, etc) now. C2 has been at the shop this week for that, and the customer stage 2 install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

C2 also did some NA software on my car. the NA softwares pretty sick too an just a little cheaper







. Dave's car sound.... dare i say it.... *better* than a VR. saw it in person. one of the coolest cars ive seen in awhile. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (dlob32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dlob32* »_
C2 also did some NA software on my car. the NA softwares pretty sick too an just a little cheaper







. Dave's car sound.... dare i say it.... *better* than a VR. saw it in person. one of the coolest cars ive seen in awhile. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah it's quite possibly better sounding isn't it? Hard to believe, but it's really tough to beat!


----------

